# [SOLVED] Buying a new gaming PC.



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll start off by apologizing if this is not in the right section of the forum, but this is the one I found most accurate. If I have misplaced this thread feel free to move it.

Getting back to the thread: I was originally planning on buying parts for a PC and building it myself, but since I am inexperienced I feel more comfortable buying from a company. My friend directed me to a company called IronSide Computers, and it seems to be what I will be going with. I have researched into the company and I've seen some really great reviews, along with negative reviews, so I was wondering if anyone on this forum had experience with this company before, and if are they trustworthy?

As for the computer I plan on purchasing, I will list the specs:
*
Minion Ultra
AMD Quad Core CPU
Geforce GTX 760 Graphics*

AMD Processor: 
AMD Athlon x4 750k 3.4GHz (Quad Core)

AMD Motherboard:
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 (2 DDR3 Slots)

Memory:
8GB (1X8GB) DDR3 1600MHz

Hard Drive:
1TB 7200 RPM

Graphics Card:
Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 2GB

Power Supply:
600 Watt Power Supply

OS:
Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)

That's it for important specs, but there are some additional ones that I didn't list. All of that hardware with lifetime customer service, 10-15 shipping time, and a standard 3 year warranty and 3 years labor for about $862. Does this seem worth the money? Would this computer be able to handle most games on relatively high graphics, and perform at high FPS? There are more options for hardware where I can upgrade for a fee depending on the part if needed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

My first recommendation would be to look over our Suggested Build List and use it as a guide for top quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

You don't list any brand names for the Hdd, GPU or PSU.
Online builders tend to use some lower quality components, particularly PSU's, to increase profit.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I would highly recommend doing the build yourself....it's a learning curve but once you see how easy it is, you won't be so freaked out about it. There are plenty of youtube videos that show how the process is done...

I was very apprehensive went I went through my first hybrid build...Dead PC and just bought a case, mobo, cpu, cpu cooler and move the rest of the old parts to new case. It was very easy and super satisfying.

Tyree makes some excellent points....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

For that money I would expect a better Cpu and a better board, one with at least 4 ram slots which makes upgrading so much easier. Based on those two alone I say you should be looking at about $500 for that unit though 3 year warranty is nice, but you are paying for it in the price anyway.
And as Tyree suggests we cannot comment on memory, hard drive and ram with no m ake and model numbers but the top two stopped me anyway.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I agree with the above we have a great build guide here and we are here if you need any assistance. You will get better components as well they spent a lot of time and research to find great mixes of the best components for your money


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I just built my first Gaming PC and it was rather easy. You just have to familiarize yourself with 8 components and then install them into a case. Afterward, you connect the peripherals and load the OS. It's not rocket science, although I totally understand the apprehension as a new builder. You just have to get over that feeling of doubt. Youtube and the TSF recommended builds are great tools to help guide you.

Consider spending at least $1300-1600 (minus peripherals) for a quality gaming PC. The GPU is the heart of an excellent gaming PC, but you also have to make sure your CPU is decent as well. The i5 4760K is a good compromise of power and price. The i7 4770K is pricier and slightly better, but not for gaming per se.

Processor: 
Consider Intel i5 4760K Haswell LGA 1150 ($200-220)

Motherboard:
Consider Asus Sabertooth or Asus Maximus VII Hero LGA 1150 ($230-250)

Memory:
Consider Corsair or G.Skill DIMM RAM 8GB (2X4GB) DDR3 1600MHz ($70-80)

Hard Drive:
Consider WD Black or Blue 1TB or 2TB 7200 RPM ($75-135) - Seagate Barracuda is also an option with reduced warranty at a much lower price.

Solid State Drive (SSD):
Consider Samsung 840 EVO 250GB or 500GB ($125-230)

Graphics Card:
Consider EVGA, Gigabyte, or Asus Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 or 780 4GB ($350-500)

DVD ROM:
Consider a basic ASUS DVD Burner ($20) or upgrade to BluRay ($50-70)

Power Supply:
Consider Seasonic 750-850 Watt Power Supply ($100-150)

Case:
Consider NZXT, Cooler Master, or Corsair ($85-125)

OS:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit ($85-100)


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

If you will be going AMD I would recommend looking at the parts in the build guide, but I can also recommend. Asus 970 board, FX 8320 or FX 6300, 8GB Gskill ram 2x4. Seasonic 620W power supply. EVGA GTX 760 or Asus.

I would probably not base a new gaming platform on the FM2 platform if you will be buying and playing a lot of games. Additionally you will get much better frames per second by going AMD FX letting a GTX 760 breathe, and about 10-15 more FPS (many times more) than the FM2.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*



Tyree said:


> look over our Suggested Build List and use it as a guide for top quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Sorry about the late reply. I have reviewed the suggested builds and I think I will go with the $800 AMD build. Although I want to switch out the cooler master elite case for a NZXT Phantom Black Full tower. Would this case still be suitable for this build?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

That case will do just fine.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Alright. Thank you all for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Any time.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Sorry for the delayed bump, but I mentioned the parts I would be buying for a new computer to a friend ( the $800 amd build I previously mentioned) and he told me that going AMD over Intel isn't the best choice. Is this true? I've been doing a little extra research and the general consensus seems to agree. Would I be better off going with the $800 Intel build, or would the $800 AMD build give me more "bang for my buck" in terms of FPS, graphics, and overall game performance with all types of games?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

It's all a personal choice. $800 AMD will do just as fine as the $800 Intel but since AMD CPUs are cheaper you'll get a little better bang for your buck.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I agree with the Chief here I think you get more for your money with AMD here and while the stats you read indicate Intel has more speed, for what the average user even gamer does I doubt you will see any difference at all.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I agree, what you save on the processor (with AMD), you can spend on the graphics card.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Alright, thanks for the replies again. I'll stick with the AMD build then.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

who will be building this gaming pc?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Intel or AMD is purely a personal choice.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Just another bump. I have added links to screenshots of my amazon cart. The items included are what I could find of the $800 AMD build (with the addition of Windows 7 OS, and the changed case to the NZXT Guardian). I know I'm paranoid, but I want to make sure that all of the items I buy are compatible, and are the parts I actually need. So could somebody please take a look at them and give me a heads up whether I'm good and ready to order, or whether I should fix something? On a side note I haven't included the monitor, speakers, keyboard, or mouse yet, nor did I purchase additional warranties (which I'm guessing I probably should).

Links:
http://puu.sh/97HZg/27282f869c.png

http://puu.sh/97Igl/e2f3062c83.png


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

The only thing I would be worried about is the case. I personally have a NZXT Guardain, and don't get me wrong its an outstanding case, but the GPU length requirements are not as high as other cases.

I looked up the length of a R9 270X and by the looks of things you should be good to go. Everything looks fine to me.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

I'd take additional warranties with a huge grain of salt. There might be a few out there that are actually worthwhile but I'd consider it a useless expense for most people. *If* one of the components shows a defect within that warranty period it's fairly likely to be Dead On Arrival or fail within a few weeks, which should be covered by the general component warranty.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Alright thank you both. I checked the parts at pcpartpicker, just to be sure and everything seemed to work properly. So I'll be buying the parts today. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

:thumb:


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Another bump. All parts were ordered and now I'm looking for a monitor. I don't have any knowledge when it comes to monitors either so I figured I'd ask for your guys' opinions considering you know what you're talking about. I was going to go with one of the recommended ones in the list: the Asus VS247H-P 24" Widescreen LCD Monitor, but it seems it's only available online, and I don't want to go through the hassle of waiting for yet another delivery. Here is a screenshot of some of the specs via Walmart: http://puu.sh/9ktWT/f98399d923.png. I went to the store and found that the Acer Essential 23" Widescreen LCD Monitor (V236HL Cbmd, Black) was in stock at the store, so if I wanted to buy it right now I could. The acer is about 7 dollars cheaper, so it's not that big of a difference, although these are the specs for it: http://puu.sh/9ku4W/919cd5737b.png. Which one would be best to buy for gaming? I'm leaning towards the Acer since I could buy it right now, although if the Asus would give me better performance I don't mind ordering it online and waiting. What do you guys think? If you need more information on them I could get it to you, or link you to the page if necessary.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

The Acer V236HL has a TN panel, which offers very fast refresh rates but you lose nearly all quality if you are not looking straight on into the monitor.

The Asus VS247H-P is a MUCH better monitor for only $7 more. Honestly, I would wait and order it online, it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Buying a new gaming PC.*

Alright thanks. I would not have known any of that if I hadn't asked. I'll order the Asus then. Thanks again.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry for yet another bump, but I figure it would be easier than making an entire separate thread. My question is whether or not I also need to order a heat sink fan? A family friend said he'd help me with my first build and said that I forgot to order one. Did I forget to order it, or am I overlooking something?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No, the CPU will come with a heatsink/fan assy. and the heatsink will have a thermal pad pre-applied.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright thank you. I was getting worried because the parts were finally getting shipped, and I didn't want to wait for yet another part to come to my house


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

So I have all of the parts now, and now that everything is readily available the task is daunting on me. I remember seeing that I could follow the New Egg guide on YouTube. Should I just start there, and everything that I would need would follow?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd follow this one here:

How to Build a Z87 Computer from Start-to-Finish ft. ASUS Z87-PRO - YouTube

It's very informative and helpful.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, READ the Mobo manually thoroughly to familiarize yourself with it's connections.
Bench Test before assembling anything in the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## OutCognito (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your contribution. Thanks to you I now have a newly assembled PC. I can finally stop grave digging this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you have it working!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great news good luck with it.


----------

